# tote Augen bzw, totes Gesicht Tutorial gesucht!



## greynox (2. Juni 2005)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
ich finde einfach kein passendes Tutorial zum Thema "Tote Augen" kann mir da bitte jemand helfen ich habe hier mal vor ein paar Tagen einen User mit nem Avatare gesehen, das genau dem entspricht was ich suche. Hoffe du meldiest dich und kannst mir da auch weiter helfen vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!


----------



## braungraphix (2. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das falsch lese oder ob du etwas anderes meinst. Was sind tote Augen? Wenn du Rote Augen meinst dann gibt es im Forum ein paar Sachen dazu. Habe das auf die Schnelle gefunden

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials145399.html&highlight=rote+augen

 Wenn du tote Augen meinst beschreib mal genauer was das ist.


----------



## zirag (2. Juni 2005)

Er meint glaub ich schon (t)ote Augen. Aber was genau meinst du ? 
trübe Augen oder ein Gesicht , das gar keine Augen mehr hat (so schwarz).

Wenn du das mit keinen Augen meinst, sowas hab ich auch vor. Ich werde mich bei Zeit mal daran versuchen und dann hier posten, wenn es so ist, wie du es dir vorstellst kann ich ja ne kleine Anleitung dazu schreiben 

Ich melde mich dann wieder


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Juni 2005)

http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1766.php
schau dir das mal an


----------



## Remme (3. Juni 2005)

Ist sowas ähnliches wie der Link von acid.rain

Hier 

Denk mal das du sowas meinst


----------



## greynox (3. Juni 2005)

Sorry guys ich hätte mich woll prezieser asudrücken müssen^^ hoffe ihr vergebt mir   Das was ihr acid.rain und Remme geposted habt is schon fast das was ich suche. Ich meine Weiße-Graue-Augen mit schwarzen rändern um diese mit Rissen in den lippen. Danke euch schon mal für die Tuts die werden mir weiter helfen! Suche natürlich immer noch finde immer noch nicht das richtige. 

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------

